# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Passaggio da regime ordinario a forfettario emissione nota di credito

## silviapi

Un professionista è nel regime ordinario fino al 2015. Nel 2016 passa al forfettario.
A dicembre 2015 emette fattura elettronica alla p.a. per onorario + iva - r.a.
La fattura viene acquisita dal sistema per decorrenza termini e non è più annullabile. La scorsa settimana il professionista viene contattato dalla p.a. che gli chiede di emettere nota di credito uguale alla fattura del 2015 perchè mncano dei riferimenti a cig o altro. Coma fa ad emettere nota di credito con iva se adesso è nel regime forfettario? Ho contattato l'ADE che non ha saputo rispondermi e mi ha consigliato di fare interpello. Grazie a chi mi aiuterà

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Un professionista è nel regime ordinario fino al 2015. Nel 2016 passa al forfettario.
> A dicembre 2015 emette fattura elettronica alla p.a. per onorario + iva - r.a.
> La fattura viene acquisita dal sistema per decorrenza termini e non è più annullabile. La scorsa settimana il professionista viene contattato dalla p.a. che gli chiede di emettere nota di credito uguale alla fattura del 2015 perchè mncano dei riferimenti a cig o altro. Coma fa ad emettere nota di credito con iva se adesso è nel regime forfettario? Ho contattato l'ADE che non ha saputo rispondermi e mi ha consigliato di fare interpello. Grazie a chi mi aiuterà

  ciao silvia mi cimento io 
 Nel passaggio dal regime ordinario (criterio di competenza) al regime forfetario (criterio di cassa) si applica la regola di imputazione prevista per il regime precedente, ossia il principio di competenza.
 Quindi se i ricavi conseguiti o le spese sostenute concorrono a formare il reddito nell’ultimo periodo d’imposta in cui si è applicato il criterio ordinario, tale componente non rileverà più nei successivi periodi d’imposta, quando si applica il regime forfetario.Quindi puoi tranquillamente emettere nota di credito Iva
Attendo ulteriori pareri
gaia

----------


## silviapi

Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Il mio dubbio però non è sull'imputazione dei ricavi anche perchè è un professionista e quindi il criterio di imputazione è per cassa indipendentemente dal regime adottato. Se ora emette nota di credito con iva, come faccio a portare in detrazione l'iva a credito in modo tale da stornare l'iva a debito che nasce dalla fattura emessa a dicembre e che confluisce nella dichiarazione annuale iva 2015?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Il mio dubbio però non è sull'imputazione dei ricavi anche perchè è un professionista e quindi il criterio di imputazione è per cassa indipendentemente dal regime adottato. Se ora emette nota di credito con iva, come faccio a portare in detrazione l'iva a credito in modo tale da stornare l'iva a debito che nasce dalla fattura emessa a dicembre e che confluisce nella dichiarazione annuale iva 2015?

  ciao silvia
ecco lo stato dell'arte se ti puo essere utile 
Fatture già emesse
In caso di adozione nel 2015:
• del regime ordinario, la fattura è stata emessa con addebito dell’IVA.
 In tale ipotesi, come chiarito nella citata Circolare n. 7/E, è possibile emettere una nota di variazione ex art. 26,
DPR n. 633/72. L’acquirente / cmmittente è tenuto a registrare la nota di variazione ricevuta ed
è fatto salvo il suo diritto alla restituzione dell’IVA pagata.
Va inoltre considerato che, secondo la citata Circolare n. 7/E:
− l’utilizzo di un misuratore fiscale che consente l’indicazione sullo scontrino dell’aliquota IVA non
è considerata volontà di applicare l’IVA e quindi il regime ordinario;
− l’emissione della ricevuta fiscale, non contenente l’indicazione dell’IVA e che non ne consente
la rivalsa, non costituisce comportamento concludente in ordine all’applicazione del regime
ordinario. 
Diversamente, l’emissione della c.d. “ricevuta fiscale / fattura”, avendo contenuto
analogo alla fattura ordinaria, potrebbe esprimere la volontà di adottare il regime ordinario;
pertanto qualora la stessa sia stata emessa andrà rettificata con una nota di variazione IVA ex
art. 26, DPR n. 633/72;
• del regime forfetario, la fattura è stata emessa senza addebito dell’IVA e con l’indicazione che
trattasi di “Operazione senza applicazione dell’IVA ai sensi dell’art. 1, comma 58, Legge n.
190/2014”. 
In tale ipotesi, la fattura, analogamente a quanto previsto per il regime dei minimi, non
riporta l’esposizione dell’IVA.
Pertanto non si ritiene necessaria l’emissione di una nota di
variazione; si potrebbe suggerire la “sostituzione” del documento al fine di riportare la corretta
indicazione del regime applicato.

----------

